# Lisboa estuda novas técnicas contra sismos



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2012 às 12:34)

*Lisboa estuda novas técnicas para dar mais segurança contra sismos*


> Um 'parafuso' gigante, faixas de rede de carbono e ‘molduras’ amortecedoras são técnicas inovadoras que estão a ser desenvolvidas em Portugal para proteger construções antigas dos efeitos dos sismos.
> 
> No laboratório de engenharia civil, do Instituto Superior Técnico, em Lisboa, o doutorando João Guerreiro roda uma manivela para aumentar a pressão sobre um bloco de alvenaria.
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (30 Set 2012 às 23:33)

Um sismo por si só não provoca vitimas.. e acho que o Japão é um excelente exemplo a seguir na construção de estruturas capazes de suportar movimentos de sismos de grande magnitude (ex: Sismo M 9 2011).

Ainda no outro dia, estava a passar junto de um prédio (7/8 andares) em que cada apartamento tinha um ar condicionado instalado na fachada.


----------

